

10 Simple, Science-Backed Ways To Be Happier Today  - nav
http://www.fastcompany.com/3015486/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/10-simple-science-backed-ways-to-be-happier-today?partner=newsletter

======
Millennium
Do something nice for someone. If you see someone drop a stack of books, help
pick them up. If you see someone trying to get something they paid for out of
a vending machine (and you an afford it), buy one for yourself and let them
keep the first. Drop an extra-big tip on a waiter or cabbie or delivery person
who seems to be having a tough day. Or a busker who plays something you really
enjoy, if you're so inclined.

It is absolutely shocking just how much the most trivial-seeming acts, when
properly applied, can brighten a person's day. It is almost as shocking just
how much seeing this effect, and knowing you're responsible for it, can
brighten your own. There is no quicker pick-me-up, especially if you yourself
are feeling down.

